# Trailer toung is crooked-Need replaced or re-centered?



## hoghunter17 (Apr 7, 2015)

So the tongue of my trailer is sitting pretty crooked, I have an 18ft used Jon boat that I just bought sitting on it right now so its kind of hard to assess the situation with out launching it.

My question is has anyone had to replace a full trailer tongue before? From the looks on the pics does anyone believe it just needs to be straightened out by unbolting and re-bolting?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 7, 2015)

If the tongue can be unbolted? You should buy a new piece of steel. Drill the necessary holes in it and bolt it in.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 7, 2015)

I've replaced several tongues. Some bolt on. Some weld on. 
Its all dependent on how it tows. In your case, I'd replace it.


----------



## jethro (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow, how did that happen? Surprised there isn't more damage to the trailer or the boat.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 9, 2015)

jethro said:


> Wow, how did that happen? Surprised there isn't more damage to the trailer or the boat.


I know of a boat trailer used as a sign for a small engine repair shop. Where it's parked is were the plow shoves the snow, after several years of snow pushed against the winch stand has twisted the tongue just like this.


----------

